# How many mg's per ml of test e?



## peenut (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok you know the question

i just need to know before I well you know what 

thanks in advance


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

is this some kind of riddle...


----------



## barry2013 (Sep 29, 2013)

250mgs/ml

300mgs/ml

350mgs/ml

even 400 mgs/ml

depends on what lab .

question

What lab do you have ?

Not sure i understand what your asking .


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

every 100 mg test e contains approximate 72 mg testosterone

you do the math


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

barry2013 said:


> 250mgs/ml
> 
> 300mgs/ml
> 
> ...


Missed 500mg/ml off that list


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Arc said:


> every 100 mg test e contains approximate 72 mg testosterone
> 
> you do the math


What does the other 28% contain???


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

prob the esther etc


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

or ester


----------



## peenut (Apr 14, 2009)

barry2013 said:


> 250mgs/ml
> 
> 300mgs/ml
> 
> ...


My source tells me that 2ml a week should be fine,

But my problem is that I don't know how many mg's that is.

Also he does not know either (it doesn't state ie 400mg/ml on the bottle)

Now I see eveyone talking about 'mg's' not ml's so I'm abit confused at what I should take.

Basically I understand mg not ml, catch my drift?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

peenut said:


> My source tells me that 2ml a week should be fine,
> 
> But my problem is that I don't know how many mg's that is.
> 
> ...


It's probably a good idea to find out what is says before just boshing in ml's of gear!

If its just test e then it's usually dosed between 250-300mg per ml depending on the ugl that makes it...if its pharma amps then it will definitely be 250mg per ml

In all honesty though, you should read up and educate yourself about what you are about to be doing to your body, rather than just following the instructions of someone else, especially a source! And one that can't tell you how many mg/ml is in your gear


----------



## Ehrmantrout (Oct 4, 2013)

peenut said:


> My source tells me that 2ml a week should be fine,
> 
> But my problem is that I don't know how many mg's that is.
> 
> ...


I think rather than 2ml a week he probably meant twice a week as enanthate has an approximate 10 day half life so it makes sense to inject it with a 5 day gap, or you could keep one 5 day gap say 1ml on a Monday and 1ml on a Friday, that way you'll bobble on a higher threshold per week anyway......Hotdog is totally right though, a bit more research is required and probably better to buy stuff off someone who knows what the hell he's selling


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

peenut said:


> My source tells me that 2ml a week should be fine,


Do you even know what you THINK you've bought?

Does it have a label?

Got pics?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

It should say on the vial , i.e 250mg / ml , if you cant do extremely basic maths then injecting anything into yourself is a very bad idea.....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah this is getting absolutely ridiculous. Your bought steroids off some fukwit that doesn't even know what mg per ml it is???

Seriously?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah this is getting absolutely ridiculous. Your bought steroids off some fukwit that doesn't even know what mg per ml it is???
> 
> Seriously?


This


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> This


Return goods ask for money back then call a ****ing idiot

* note,get money back before calling ****ing idiot


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Is it any wonder steroid users get a bad reputation for being thick meatheads :surrender:


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow how the hell do people help guys that are clueless without being harsh. I mean seriously its one thing to be unsure yourself but if your so called dealer / source doesn't know then GTFO! Ive just told a friend of mine to stop taking 50 mg d-bol + 3 tabs of clen a day because he drinks cider all day every day and he said nah im ok just a bit back ache ..........


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

OP, by 2ml means 2 whole vials, just inject the whole thing, good luck.


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

OP, Don't mean for this to sound like i'm being a pr**k, but judging by your picture, you need food, not steroids!  I've been training since i was 15 and i only just started using this year, i'm 25 now!


----------



## peenut (Apr 14, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> It's probably a good idea to find out what is says before just boshing in ml's of gear!
> 
> If its just test e then it's usually dosed between 250-300mg per ml depending on the ugl that makes it...if its pharma amps then it will definitely be 250mg per ml
> 
> In all honesty though, you should read up and educate yourself about what you are about to be doing to your body, rather than just following the instructions of someone else, especially a source! And one that can't tell you how many mg/ml is in your gear


That's just it mate, if the vial stated how much mg per ml I'd be ok with it, but he says it doesn't say.

Thus why I ain't getting it from him, I've read up on this stuff for over a year now but this is the only thing I don't know.

Also nt many of you know either tut tut :0


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

peenut said:


> That's just it mate, if the vial stated how much mg per ml I'd be ok with it, but he says it doesn't say.
> 
> Thus why I ain't getting it from him, I've read up on this stuff for over a year now but this is the only thing I don't know.
> 
> Also nt many of you know either tut tut :0


DO NOT BUY ANYTHING OFF HIM.

He'll be one of those guys who wouldn't have a clue what an AI is either i'm guessing.

I'd keep looking for a reliable guy mate :beer:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

peenut said:


> That's just it mate, if the vial stated how much mg per ml I'd be ok with it, but he says it doesn't say.
> 
> Thus why I ain't getting it from him, I've read up on this stuff for over a year now but this is the only thing I don't know.
> 
> *Also nt many of you know either tut tut :0*


Know what?


----------



## peenut (Apr 14, 2009)

I only asked a simple question, and simple answers I got.

Do some reaserch, take it back, you don't know what you are doin!

Actually I do, For my first cycle I will be taking 500mg of test e once a week and hcg from the start.

Pct will include nolvadex as clomid (doses are yet to be announced)

Also I haven't purchased it yet, don't know where you's got that from?!?

Anyways like I said before I'm not getting it from that source.

Peace


----------



## peenut (Apr 14, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Is it any wonder steroid users get a bad reputation for being thick meatheads :surrender:


Meathead? I'm 6.3 185 lol


----------



## peenut (Apr 14, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> DO NOT BUY ANYTHING OFF HIM.
> 
> He'll be one of those guys who wouldn't have a clue what an AI is either i'm guessing.
> 
> I'd keep looking for a reliable guy mate :beer:


Finally someone with some sound advice rather than telling me what to do with my life ha


----------



## peenut (Apr 14, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Know what?


Know about the mg's per ml, you were the only one who gave me a solid answer.

:rockon:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ehrmantrout said:


> I think rather than 2ml a week he probably meant twice a *week as enanthate has an approximate 10 day half life so it makes sense to inject it with a 5 day gap, or you could keep one 5 day gap say 1ml on a Monday and 1ml on a Friday, that way you'll bobble on a higher threshold per week anyway*......Hotdog is totally right though, a bit more research is required and probably better to buy stuff off someone who knows what the hell he's selling


I think you need to take your own advice there and do more research


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

peenut said:


> Finally someone with some sound advice rather than telling me what to do with my life ha


Mate, what people are saying is if your source doesn't know how many mg's per ml his product is then avoid him at all cost. Its a bit like a barman pouring you a drink but not knowing what it is.

As for ur question...... Its a little vague. It not really a question at all.

There isn't a set amount of mg's per ml so can't give you an exact answer. As stated, products range from 250mgs up to 500 mg IF its test e. If its test p it'll likely be 100mg per mil.

Normal doses range is around 500mg per week......typically this would be 2ml per week.

Other than this, we're just playing " guess whats in the bottle?"


----------



## Ehrmantrout (Oct 4, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> I think you need to take your own advice there and do more research


sorry pal you're right, had insomnia last night, supposed to say a 3 day gap, 5 day inclusive, meant to say most people keep it simple and jab an enanthate ester twice a week, split the hours in a week by half and you jab 84 hours apart, eg 10pm on a monday gives 10am on a friday. If you want to work with the half-life instead then half the half-life is 10.5*12 or every 126 hours. And by threshold sorry I didn't explain it properly but I meant the maximum amount of ester in the blood at any one given time, which would be slightly more if you jabbed them closer together.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

Ehrmantrout said:


> sorry pal you're right, had insomnia last night, supposed to say a 3 day gap, 5 day inclusive, meant to say most people keep it simple and jab an enanthate ester twice a week, split the hours in a week by half and you jab 84 hours apart, eg 10pm on a monday gives 10am on a friday. If you want to work with the half-life instead then half the half-life is 10.5*12 or every 126 hours. And by threshold sorry I didn't explain it properly but I meant the maximum amount of ester in the blood at any one given time, which would be slightly more if you jabbed them closer together.


most keep it even simpler and inject test e once a week , if you are using 500mg /week (starter dose) and they use 100/125mg /week for TRT (normal replacement) - its not like your levels are going to drop so much doing it once a week that you wont be getting any benefits using at 5x the recommended dosage.


----------



## peenut (Apr 14, 2009)

ableton said:


> OP, Don't mean for this to sound like i'm being a pr**k, but judging by your picture, you need food, not steroids!  I've been training since i was 15 and i only just started using this year, i'm 25 now!


That pic was taking over 5 years ago, I was around 80kg, now I'm over 90kg.

It's all good tho


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

peenut said:


> That pic was taking over 5 years ago, I was around 80kg, now I'm over 90kg.
> 
> It's all good tho


what gym you train at @peenut ?


----------



## peenut (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry I'm 89kg


----------



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

Does your vial look like this??


----------



## peenut (Apr 14, 2009)

bigforbday said:


> what gym you train at ?


ATM fit4less in tynemouth, joined 2 weeks ago.

Before that was my mates home gym for several years.

How about you marra?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

gold star in heaton, eastcoast mma and the faktory mma


----------



## peenut (Apr 14, 2009)

ldc_08 said:


> View attachment 137789
> 
> 
> Does your vial look like this??




Does your **** look like this??


----------



## peenut (Apr 14, 2009)

bigforbday said:


> gold star in heaton, eastcoast mma and the faktory mma


Ah eastcoast, got my kickboxing licence there.

Still busy as fk?


----------



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm not the a** that bought something with no clue what's in it :lol:


----------



## peenut (Apr 14, 2009)

ldc_08 said:


> I'm not the a** that bought something with no clue what's in it :lol:


When did i say 'I bought' gear?

retard


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

peenut said:


> I only asked a simple question, and simple answers I got.
> 
> Do some reaserch, take it back, *you don't know what you are doin*!
> 
> ...


You don't need to take hcg from the start


----------



## peenut (Apr 14, 2009)

robdobbie said:


> You don't need to take hcg from the start


2 weeks from first injection I know.

Just in a fettle with ppl in here that's all wasn't thinking properly ha.

Thanks tho :thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Have you worked out how it all works now?


----------



## #13 (Sep 19, 2013)

Just post up a picture of the gear, then we can tell you what it is as I'm sure (if its legit) one of us would have seen/used/avoided it.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

#13 said:


> Just post up a picture of the gear, then we can tell you what it is as I'm sure (if its legit) one of us would have seen/used/avoided it.


He hasn't bought any yet.


----------



## #13 (Sep 19, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> He hasn't bought any yet.


No but if his source was trustworthy he'd let him have a pick, nothing to hide, no problem.

If he doesn't give you a pic then he's hissing something IMHO and I'd tell him o do one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

if his source doesn't even know whats in the vial hes not worth dealing with full stop , how would you know what you are getting with anything bought from him (hes probably printing some labels off for them as we speak and guessing the mg/ml  )


----------



## #13 (Sep 19, 2013)

Edit: after reading properly, GET A NEW SOURCE, DON'T TRUST THE GUY.


----------

